# Anybody want some landscaping projects (in ND?)



## BluestoneInc (Jun 16, 2009)

We are busy as can be up here in North Dakota (north-central part of the state) and have some landscaping projects that we are having a hard time finding time to do. 
Anybody know anyone who would be willing to relocate (a few weeks here and there would even be fine) and run some projects? We do segmetal retaining walls and all sorts of hardscaping & seawalls as well.

If you know of somebody who is out of work we'd love to share some. We prefer to hire as employee but would consider subbing it out to a licenced/insured contractor.

So far we have had a tough time finding a good/skilled employee to head up a landscaping crew.

Thanks all!


----------

